
Spotify's Best Feature: The Spoken Word Section - jl87
http://thehustle.co/spotify-spoken-word
======
noja
Not available in the desktop client it seems.

~~~
pc2g4d
It is for me on Mac. Browse -> Genres & Moods -> Word

Awesome stuff. Looking forward to exploring it.

